# for my spinning guild ladies.



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i made my spinning guild ladies these earrings.
they are so cute.
i saved me a pair.i take the earrings to them on our next meeting.i think
they shall be surprised.
also here is some of my yarn i hand spun.all the ladies carry their pretties in a wicker basket
to the guild so i found this one in goodwill for under 2 bucks.
thank u.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

How thoughtful! I'm sure they'll be thrilled. Nice basket too.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u fool for fiber...


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

What lovely yarn in your beautiful basket!
Good to hear from you again!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love your basket and your earrings. I'm sure they will love em.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Those earrings are wonderful, they are sure to be thrilled with them. I love your yarn basket, too!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

thank u everyone so very much.i will keep u posted on how the guild ladies liked the earrings.


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Wow, love those earrings !!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Lovely! I love wicker baskets also!


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

the ladies at the spinning/weaving guild seem to always have pretty baskets to put their crafts in.
so i am copying them.thank u.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Love those earrings and nice find to hold your lovely spun yarn.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

went to my spinning /weaving guild meeting.a group of lovely ladies.
we played weaving bingo.i won the grand prize.i was so happy.a calendar of knitting for each day of
2018.i love those boxed calendars.
we all won the little bagged prizes.
the ladies loved my earrings.
i also joined the 1820 club.its a re-enactment group.
i go to the museum on feb.10th in old timey clothes to sit and spin or sit and crochet.
to share some old craft in my old timey clothes.i have a denim skirt that is long.i need to search goodwill
for my high top boots.i will wear an old shirt of some sort.and a crocheted shawl held on with a shawl pin.
i dont know about the head wear i shall wear.i was thinking of knitting a bonnet.
i am not too vain i want to knit a bonnet but with big old glasses on.i dont want to totally look like a big huge dork.
anyway.
we had a lovely time.
wow.i am convince ladies and men who weave on looms...are close to genius.
our bingo was words in weaving.different kinds of looms and techniques.i was having a hard time trying to understand it all.
i was thinking of "why dont i just learn to weave and learn as i go"
then i decided...to crochet,knit,sew and spin wool is enough for me other than a little hand held loom.thats gonna be it for me.
u learn so so much at these guilds.they are simply amazing.
dont u think so too?
every time we go...we bring things we have made and the head lady takes photos to put on facebook.
they took a photo of my spun yarn and a photo of my earrings i made everyone.
thank u.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Yes, spinning and weaving folks are special. 
Look up Snood on the internet. Something you could easily crochet and period correct. Works with long or short hair. Enjoy demonstrating! Explain how the drive band is separate from what goes on the bobbin...


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

BirchPoint said:


> Yes, spinning and weaving folks are special.
> Look up Snood on the internet. Something you could easily crochet and period correct. Works with long or short hair. Enjoy demonstrating! Explain how the drive band is separate from what goes on the bobbin...


dear BirchPoint.i have made and worn snoods.i didnt think i could wear them with short hair.
thanks for letting me know this.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

raedean said:


> dear BirchPoint.i have made and worn snoods.i didnt think i could wear them with short hair. thanks for letting me know this.


Yes you can wear a snood with short hair. Just make it a little smaller as you don't have the hair bulk to fill it out, but then again check out this snood pattern. I made it for a friend with short hair and it looked fine. I think it was because it is a lacy pattern and stretch or not

http://ourquietplace.blogspot.com/2009/05/lacy-snood.html


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wordancer said:


> Yes you can wear a snood with short hair. Just make it a little smaller as you don't have the hair bulk to fill it out, but then again check out this snood pattern. I made it for a friend with short hair and it looked fine. I think it was because it is a lacy pattern and stretch or not
> 
> http://ourquietplace.blogspot.com/2009/05/lacy-snood.html


thank u wordancer.this is lovely.


----------

